# [Kaufberatung] Handy mit langer Stand-By Zeit



## DMHas (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand bin, möchte ich Euch um Hilfe bitten.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuem Handy. Es sollte - wie gesagt -  lange im Standby durchhalten, einen guten MP3-Player haben, UKW-Radio,  W-Lan und eventuell eine gute Navi-Software zu Verfügung stehen - muß  aber nicht sein.
Ich möchte kein Applegerät - I-Tunes mag ich nicht, ansonsten ist der  Hersteller egal - hohe Zuverlässigkeit ist natürlich auch noch wichtig.  Internetbrowser und E-Mailabfrage des Googlekontos wäre auch ebenfalls  wünschenswert.
Mir persönlich ist das OS des Handy's egal. Zur Zeit habe ich ein  Samsung Wave 8500 was eigentlich alles hat, was ich benötige. Nur die  Standby Zeit gelinde gesagt sehr bescheiden.
(auch mit neuem Akku)

Max. sollten es 400€ sein.


----------



## batmaan (11. Juni 2012)

Naja, dass wave hat schon eine gute Akku Laifzeit. Was besseres wirst du da nicht finden, vor allem weil die Displays immer Stromfressender werden. Evtl. Ein nexus für 300 plus 2000 ma akku dazu kaufen. Aber sonst siehts er schlecht aus.


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Juni 2012)

Die Frage ist was du als lange Laufzeit siehst? 
1Tag ist eigentlich der durchschnitt je nach Nutzung kanns auch den 2ten Tag überstehen aber mehr ist da bei aktuellen nicht drinnen.

Edit:
Es kommen aber langsam wieder welche mit größeren Akku raus wie das Motorola Razr Maxx damit sollten 2-3 Tage möglich sein.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juni 2012)

Also, mit meinem Sony Xperia Ray für ca 200€ bin ich hochzufrieden, und wenn Du wirklich eher den Schwerpunkt auf normale Handy-Funktionen + MP3 + mails checken und ab und an mal was im Netz nachsehen legst, musst Du echt keine 400€ ausgeben. Das Xperia Ray ist ein vollwertiges Smartphone auf Android-Basis (also google) mit Touchscreen und schnell genug für eine Nutzung ohne "Ruckler" oder so was bis auf manche Menüpunkt wie ZB das Telefonbuch, wo es einwandfrei geht, aber bei jedem ca 5. Mal ein Kontakt dann erst 2 Sekunden "lädt", bis er angezeigt wird. 

Ich komme damit im Schnitt auf über 3 Tage Nutzung, bis ich wirklich neu aufladen muss. Ich telefoniere zwar nicht sonderlich viel, komme mit ca 120-150 Min im Monat aus, aber ich checke oft mails und schau was im Internet nach, nutze auch oft das Handy als MP3-Player, und zB gestern und vorgestern hab ich dann doch mal insgesamt 2 Std telefoniert, und da ging der Akku dann halt "schon" nach 2 Tagen und 12 Stunden langsam leer.

Es kommt natürlich auch drauf an, was man alles aktiv hat - ich hab zB WLAN und GPS meistens aus, und wenn das Handy zusätzlich zu intensiver Nutzung auch noch einen schlechten Empfang hat und dauernd das Netz "halten" will, kann es auch schonmal nach 2 Tagen leer sein. Mein Rekord waren *5 Tage* und ein paar Stunden - da lag das Handy aber auch fast nur nah am Fenster, und ich hab es in den Tagen kaum benutzt.


Dem ein oder anderen ist das Xperia Ray vlt zu klein (3,3 Zoll Diplay) , ICH finde grad die Größe besonders praktisch, evlt. hat das auch nen Vorteil für die Akkulaufzeit? 3,7 Zoll fand ich schon etwas klobig, als ich ein neues Handy suchet, und über 4 Zoll geht für mich mal GAR nicht, denn ich will ein Handy, das ich in meine Jeanstasche stecken kann, und keinen mobilen Medienplayer für (übertrieben gesagt) den Rucksack  Es ist für mich auch groß genug, dass ich tippen kann, ohne oft den falschen Buchstaben zu treffen. In Sachen Auflösung ist das Display mit 854x480 Pixeln sowieso eher auf Standard eines etwas größeren Modelles. 

Aber auch wenn es Dir zu klein wäre: für 200-300€ gibt es auch andere gute Smartphones, die Deine Nutzungswünsche erfüllen - ich weiß aber nicht, wie das dann mit dem Akku ist. Über 300€ ist an sich aber eher schon was für Leute, die alles Smartphone-typische gerne und intensiv nutzen wollen und nicht "nur" sagen, dass email und Internet "wünschenswert" wäre.


----------



## DMHas (12. Juni 2012)

Danke Herbboy,

das hört sich sehr gut an!


----------



## Abductee (12. Juni 2012)

ich würd ein galaxy nexus nehmen.
mit dem 2000mAh akku komme ich mit täglich ein paar mal emails abrufen 8 tage aus und bin dann bei 10-20%.


----------



## DMHas (12. Juni 2012)

@ Abductee: Hat das Galaxy Nexus einen Micro-SD Karten Slot?


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Juni 2012)

Nein, und 8Tage halte ich auch als sehr extrem, soweit werden wohl die wenigsten damit kommen.


----------



## Abductee (12. Juni 2012)

nein, aber 16GB internen speicher.
wieviele mp3`s willst denn da raufgeben?

@soldat 
die meisten leute pfeifen auch auf das energiesparen beim handy.


----------



## DMHas (12. Juni 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> nein, aber 16GB internen speicher.
> wieviele mp3`s willst denn da raufgeben?


 
Ist schon ein paar Gigabyte + Navi-Karten sind es ca. 11 GB. Aber 4 GB Reserve sollten reichen.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juni 2012)

DMHas schrieb:


> Ist schon ein paar Gigabyte + Navi-Karten sind es ca. 11 GB. Aber 4 GB Reserve sollten reichen.


 
Mit ner Flat kannst Du Dir nen Naviservice suchen, der gar kein Kartenmaterial AUF dem Handy braucht. 4,7 Zoll wie das Nexus wären mir allerdings VIEL zu groß - nur zur Veranschaulichung: das ist so lang wie eine DVD-Hülle etwa breit ist.

Und 8 Tage Laufzeit? Also, da muss man sich sicher schon massivst bemühen - hier eine Umfrage, da sind es bei den meisten 1 Tag, dann 2 Tage und nur ganz wenige 3 oder mehr: Akkulaufzeit: Wie lange hält der Akku eures Samsung Galaxy Nexus? - Seite 105 - Android-Hilfe.de man weiß natürlich nie, ob da vlt. nur "App-Freaks" mitgemacht haben, so dass die ihr Nexus alles andere als stromsparend nutzen, aber naja... ich hab bei meinem xperia ray zB keine besonderen Maßnahmen zum Akkusparen getroffen, außer dass ich nicht unnötig GPS und WLAN anhabe. 

Kann man denn beim Nexus den Akku wechseln? Bei meinem Sony könnte man den Akku problemlos wechseln, Ersatz kann man auch einfach in einem Kreditkartenfach des Geldbeutels mitnehmen


----------



## Abductee (12. Juni 2012)

kann man wechseln, ja.

energiesparen bedeutet bei mir:
nur 2G, keine spiele oder apps die im hintergrund mitlaufen, in der nacht oder in der arbeit wird der flugmodus eingeschaltet, displayhelligkeit automatisch, dunkle hintergrundbilder, kein wlan/bluetooth, kein zyklisches abrufen von emails oder syncronisieren, kein vibrationsalarm, etc...


----------



## Gast201808272 (12. Juni 2012)

Ich hab noch ein Blackberry Bold 9700. Da hält der Akku im Schnitt 5-6 Tage, als er neu war eher noch länger.
Ich nutze es aber auch wirklich nur zum Telefonieren und selten mal WLAN.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juni 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> kann man wechseln, ja.
> 
> energiesparen bedeutet bei mir:
> nur 2G, keine spiele oder apps die im hintergrund mitlaufen, in der nacht oder in der arbeit wird der flugmodus eingeschaltet, displayhelligkeit automatisch, dunkle hintergrundbilder, kein wlan/bluetooth, kein zyklisches abrufen von emails oder syncronisieren, kein vibrationsalarm, etc...


 Wofür brauchst Du dann überhaupt so ein HighEnd-Smartphone? ^^


----------

